# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  ADA Nature Aquarium Party 2008 (PICTURE INTENSIVE)

## genes

Some pictures i took while at the event.

Held at the Tokyo International Forum this year, upon entering, i was greeted with this friendly staff guiding visitors to the correct venue. 



More directions to lead me to the hall.


The event room was not open yet and all the visitors and award winners mingle around in the reception area. 


At the reception, non japanese speaking visitors are given a translation kit, a pin and a name tag to wear for the event.
Here's my name in Japanese!


The translation kit.

----------


## genes

Inside the room with visitors still coming in and others seated and eagerly waiting for the event to kick off. 




The winners stage with a colour changing screen and words.


Anyone know what it means? 


Translation: _"One who cannot love her smallest creations, cannot claim to stand before Nature."_

Siting infront of me, a Brazilian member wearing a shirt of their idol with their forum name on it. They call themselves the Aquatic Plant Layout Freaks.

----------


## genes

Compares for the day.


The 4 "heavy weight" judges seated. From left to right, Mitsuo Yamasaki, Hiroshi Yamada, Hajime Ozaki and Takashi Amano. When Amano made his appearance, the noise level within the crowed suddenly heightend as everyone got excited with his appearance.


The first session of the event commenced with the announcement of the contest results and each of the 4 judges gave their comments on the scapes as they are flashed across the screen. Here is Amano making his comments on one of the scape.

----------


## genes

Some very interesting and unique scapes this year.






An amazing 600 by 85 by 75(cm) scape by Indonesian A.J. Judy Prajitno Putra


Here is Judy giving comments on his own tank.

----------


## genes

Scape from Silver prize winner Clive Hui (Hongkong)


Gold prize winner Yutaka Kanno commenting on his very unique and beautiful scape. An inspiration coming from the Sado Forest in Japan. 


(MORE PICTURES COMING...)

----------


## genes

After going through the award winning tanks followed a 10mins intermission. Thereafter was a Layout seminar by who else but Takashi Amano. This seminar, he gave useful information on producing a good scape. Using tanks that participants submitted, he produced harsh critiques when pointing out the flaws of the scapes. 





The many faces of Takeshi Amano

----------


## Wackytpt

Cool!

Nice sharing

----------


## genes

The Layout seminar took about an hour and followed next was the Prize Ceremony.


A star studded event for the winners with many cameras flashing at them. Some honour prize winners bagging JPY10,000 together with a metal plate and certificate.


The 2 silver prize winners with prize money of JPY100,000. Pictured here, Hsu Yung Lin and Cliff Hui.


Gold prize winner, Yutaka Kanno showing off his prize money of JPY300,000.

----------


## genes

Finally, the Grand Prize winner. Winning prize money of JPY1,000,000. Thats around SGD13,000!

2008 Grand Prize winner, Cheng Sui Wai from Hong Kong.


His inspiration coming from the DanXia mountain in China.


Crowning of Cheng Sui Wai


The JPY1,000,000 prize money thats too heavy for her to carry. Amano giving her a hand.


There we have it. The 2008 Aquatic Plant Layout Olympian!

----------


## genes

Countries of the top 3 winners revealed in an olympic style. Everyone stood up as the national anthem of Hong Kong is played.


A very happy Cheng Sui Wai


A cheeky smile from Cliff Hui with Yutaka Kanno on his right and A.J. Judy on his left.


The 3 judges.

----------


## genes

The happy occasion does not end here. After the prize ceremony, i was ushered to another area where the 2008 Iwagumi Challenge awaits.

But before that, DINNER!!!


The stage setup for the Iwagumi Challenge.


These rocks are absolutely beautiful! Exactly the type we see in Amano's tanks.


Showcase of the Iwagumi Challenge contestants from various countries. They are given 30mins to complete their setup. 


Once the whistle blows, everyone rushed forward to pick the rocks that they want for their Iwagumi setup. 


"Hmmm...speak to me, are you the winning rock?". Coincidentally, this japanese contestant first name also begins with the word Rock.


Creating the Sahara Desert.


Judges 


The winner of the Iwagumi Challenge 2008 taking home a Solar-I MH set.


His winning scape. Very clean, smooth and peaceful looking in my opinion.


Thats all i have. Hope you guys enjoyed viewing the pictures as much as i have. Here are the souvenirs from the event. A pin and the 2008 contest book with Amano autographing it on the spot.

----------


## Shadow

Oh man... I wish I can attend, maybe next year  :Grin: 

The iwagumi contest without plant?

----------


## Cacatuoides

Beautiful photostory and great experience you've had! 
Thank you for sharing with us!!  :Grin:

----------


## hii

how many from Singapore are attending this party? I think MAC got 5 peoples went there ...

----------


## fireblade

woh!!
love the pictures!!
hope that I can be there too!! but I am way too tooooooo far from it...  :Sad:

----------


## genes

Yes Robert, no water nor plants for the Iwagumi challenge. 

Guys from ADA SG attended too. Perhaps next year, we could have a small contingent from Singapore. Would be fun getting lost around Tokyo together!  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

not to mention wearing AQ T-shirt  :Laughing:

----------


## d2sign

Thanks for sharing Eugene, hopefully will have the money and time to join next year. How much you spend for the whole trip?

----------


## trident

Eugene,
Thanks for sharing the event with us.

----------


## genes

> Thanks for sharing Eugene, hopefully will have the money and time to join next year. How much you spend for the whole trip?


Certainly hope so. Maybe if a larger group of guys from AQ are going next year. I might consider going again. Its quite inspirational actually. Makes me wonder if i had made the wrong choice by changing my 3ft planted to a pleco tank.  :Laughing: 

I was there for just 5 days. Expenditure is less then 2K (air-fair, food and lodging and train tickets).

----------


## Shadow

yes wrong choice should be for planted tank  :Blah:  :Laughing:

----------


## juggler

Eugene - wonderful pictures! Captured the mood of the event.
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## StanChung

Hi Eugene,

Thanks for posting-Pretty cool, pity I missed it.

I think LC took a lot of pictures and sent to me.
I posted it here.
> http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=6646

----------


## genes

> yes wrong choice should be for planted tank


Dang! You have to rub salt onto the wound..  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------

